# Westfalia Big Nugget



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi all,

I am currently looking at buying a Westfalia Big Nugget M/H based on a Ford Transit vehicle.

Does anyone out there in the big world own one of these vehicles or knows where I can have a look at one within a reasonable distance of East Yorkshire.

I have read all the available literature and watched the vehicle on 'you tube' etc but nothing compares with actually seeing one and climbing on board in the flesh so to speak.

It is a lot of dosh to buy so I have to get this one right first time.

All the best to everyone and thanks for reading....

Smithy


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

G K Ford Mansfield
Main Dealer Best ring first
Steles


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Steles,


Thanks for that...I have e mailed them several times but apart from an automated acknowledgement e mail they seem very reluctant to further my request...recession.....what recession...

Regards


Smithy


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Westfalia*

Deepcar(near Sheffield) used to be dealers,I seem to think they still had one last time I was in there.www.dmiuk.com I think


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for that fellas...I completely forgot about Deepcar.

Anyone got any views/thoughts regarding Deepcar...to avoid any sort of litigation etc please PM if your thoughts are controversial....


regards

Smithy


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Westfalia*

We bought our first Hymer from them and found them fine to deal with, we had a small warranty problem and this was fixed without quible and while we waited. I would say this was about four years ago though so things could have changed although they seemed fine when we were last in about six weeks ago. Good luck PS.....Transit BEST by far! ( IMY )


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Not close to you, but Roy Wood Transits in Reading ( www.roywoodtransits.co.uk and http://www.westfalia-ford.co.uk/ ) stock westfalia and I know for sure they have one in stock.

I can vouch for how nice they are to deal with as I (along with the missus) were helping them out at the NEC last week but apart from that I am simply a customer.

Hope this may be of use


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Smithy,

If you look on the Westfalia-van.de website, click on modelle, then Big Nugget XL, you will see 360 degrees in the menu. Click on that and you get 2 interior panorama views you can scroll through using the mouse, so that should give you a better idea of the interior.

It would be great if other manufacturers did the same!

Cheers,

SD


----------

